# what r u making in 2014



## jamesngalveston (Jan 1, 2014)

my list, all ready started a few.

25 gallons of original db, double fruit
10 gallons blackberry bordeaux
6 gallons blackberry port
10 gallons mulberry
10 gallons peach blush
5 gallons fig
5 gallons strawberry
5 gallons pineapple
5 gallons mulberry
6 gallons mango
6 gallons mango/strawberry
6 gallons peach port


----------



## bkisel (Jan 1, 2014)

This January marks one year of making wine - all have been 23L kits. I made 8 kits in 2013 and have some stock built up. I'm thinking 4 reds and 3 whites should be about steady state for consumption at home and gifting. Two of the reds will likely be "big" kits and one of the whites a "big" kit.

7 of my 2013 kits have been RJS and one MM. Found another LHBS that on their site carry CC, KenRidge and Heron Bay so might give a try to some of the kits from those folks.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 1, 2014)

My list will vary depending on what I grow, what grows nearby, and what my patients grow and give me.

Temperate:
Apple - a couple weeks ago I received ~25# of Arkansas Black from a patient. They aren't really tart enough I think to make great wine so waiting for inspiration.
Persimmon - 50# of 2013 persimmons frozen, so this should yield 8-10 gal
Blackberry - who knows...new plants went in last spring and the yield year 1 was promising
Elderberry - got 4 gal from neighbor's roadside plants, but added 10 plants of my own last year so maybe more elderberry wine this year
Crabapple
Grape - vineyard down the road allowed me ~100# of Vignoles and Catawba, but they also are starting to produce Chambourcin so here's hoping

Tropical (greenhouse):
Lemongrass-ginger - this has been a huge hit so I imagine minimum 3-6 gallons
Banana - Dwarf Red ripening now but only 1 gal; Dwarf Namwah should fruit again this year
Guava - should have enough for 3 gal
Carambola - 1-2 gal
Hibiscus - 3-6 gal
Citrus - should hopefully get 1 gal each of calamondin, lime, orange
Tutti fruity - a blend of whatever is left in the freezer - sugar apple, June plum, grumichama, sapodilla, pitomba, fig, dragonfruit since I don't grow enough of any of these for a gallon of wine!


----------



## Johngottshall (Jan 1, 2014)

My list and I too have a few started already. 

Apple in secondary 3 gallons,
blueberry / elderberry in secondary 3 gallons
1 gallon batch of blueberry pomegranate,

As soon as I get another 3 gallon carboy I will start a batch of Dangerdaves DB. Double fruit.

Have the fruit to start another batch of peach. 3 gallon.

Have the fruit to start 3 gallon batch of blackberry


----------



## dralarms (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm gonna make 200 gallons of anything I can get my hands on..


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Jan 1, 2014)

20 gallons of Chilean Pinot Noir and 30 Gallons of Merlot/Cab/Sangio - California.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 1, 2014)

I am pretty sure I will make a wine I call "Long Black Train". It is a recipe I got from Longtrain. Two cans of Alexanders cab juice, 5 jars of smuckers seedless Blackberry jam. It is wonderful in my opinion.







I am expecting a WE voigner soon. I have never had one. 

I would like to try 2 cans of Alexanders Chardonnay or Sauvingnon Blanc with some type concentrate. Maybe some white grape and peach. any suggestions.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 1, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> my list, all ready started a few.
> 
> 25 gallons of original db, double fruit
> 10 gallons blackberry bordeaux
> ...




Okay, so that's your January list. What are you making in February?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 1, 2014)

lol thats all i have access too, that will be fresh...wish there were more.
this year its all fresh, no concentrates,kits,store bought juices....
all fresh fruit....


----------



## Gwand (Jan 1, 2014)

6 gallons WE limited edition South African Shiraz Cab with grape skins
6 gallons Vino Superiore barbera d'alba frozen must
12 gallons Cab made from Atlas Peak grapes, Stage Coach vineyard
12 gallons TBA


----------



## Deezil (Jan 1, 2014)

10 gallons of Banana Bochet Port in the early spring
5-10 gallons Blackberry Mead in the fall

... 'bout it, this year.. Lots of other projects to work on

Lots to bottle, some interesting batches aging, some MLF's to rock out, and those new batches to cover, so my Journey in a Journal will keep bumping right on along


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 1, 2014)

CC Showcase Yakima Syrah
Vineco LR Tempranillo Garnacha
WE LR South African Shiraz 
Spagnols RQ Monastrell Petit Verdot

Big red with Chilean grapes - haven't decided exactly what, but primarily Cab Sauv
Another red from CA grapes

Peach with my 2013 peach harvest

One more white - Torrontes if I can still get one when I'm ready


----------



## bakervinyard (Jan 1, 2014)

Going to try making a mango and blackberry from fruit. Also will make at least 12 gals of peach chardonnay, the kids drink it like lemonade. 18 gals of my house merlot. Thats just for starters. Bakervinyard


----------



## big-al (Jan 1, 2014)

With the holidays drawing to a close I can get back fermentation.

Sitting in stock:

WE World Vineyard Australian Chardonnay 

RJS Grand Cru Malbec

Vino Italiano Montepulciano which will be tweaked.

I tweaked one last year with raspberry jam that was a popular wine last night at our New Year eve party. The most popular one last night was the World Vineyard Austr. Grenache Shiraz Mourvèdre 12L Kit w/ Skins, I had an extra bottle from racking down to smaller carboy.

And patiently waiting delivery this month for WE SLE South African Shiraz Cabernet with Grape Skins.

I plan on getting a barrel and running some big reds through it.

I may try my hand on some juice barrels this year.

Lastly if my Blackberries that I transfer to new location come through -Blackberry wine


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 1, 2014)

I have an absolutely ridiculous amount of plans.

1. WE Pacific Quartet kit

2. a show mead

3. some other kind of mead, and more mead

4. James' peach blush wine

5. Some type of blackberry wine

6. Something with lemongrass, ginger, and coconut milk....maybe some rice

7. At least 12 gallons of Dragon's Blood.

8. Maybe a port. Maybe.

9. A red kit.....still trying to decide which one.

etah yes, cooking wine. Tomato wine, shallots or onion wine, and pepper wine.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 1, 2014)

seems all have some good plans...dang all the good wine we will be making.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 1, 2014)

I haven't figured out whet I will be making. But probably

25 gallons of Chambourcin
6 gallon rioja kit
6 gallon Trinity white (I won a kit at wineclub)
Some amount of blackberry, blueberry, and/or strawberry
Elderberry
Probably some norton
Some vidal
Maybe a zinfandel or some other red.
I'd like to pick up some sangiovese, cabernet sauvignon, and some other red and make an Uber Tuscan style.
I am certain there will be a fair amount of Dragon's Blood and/or derivitave, also.


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 1, 2014)

How did I forget elderberry?
My carboy broke in the middle of my elderberry tweak on my Mezza Luna White kit.
I've used it in a couple of other bottles here and there and I really like the flavor of elderberry. I'll definitely be doing a few gallons this year.
Plus....it's good for you! Can't beat that! (I can argue/justify just about anything)

eta: I've currently got some vanilla beans in Everclear. And 25 more vanilla beans on the way. So .. not wine, but homemade vanilla and homemade Kahlua is also on the agenda. Also, Manthing has been making some noises about making beer....it will be an interesting year, that's for sure.

eta 2: I'm also going to be on the hunt for a sangiovese blend that is a bit sweet, to mimic my current favorite wine.


----------



## meni0n (Jan 1, 2014)

Mostly a brewer, but I have been given a CC port kit as a present for Christmas which is going at the moment so I am looking to make as many port kits this year as I can. Wife doesn't trust me to make the wine at home so I have to make it at the LHBS. I guess too many failed cider experiments ;(


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 1, 2014)

As I have terrible 'idea' commitment issues, and prefer to play things by ear...so I'm going to tentatively say that I might possibly do some, any or all of the following this year 

Pumpkin Hazelnut Mead - 1 gal
Rhubarb Vanilla Earl Grey Wine - 1 gal
Traditional Mead - 3 gal
Blackberry Mead? Wine? Port? - TBC
3 big reds (kit) - 15 gal
1 Fresh juice pail to experiment with MLF - 5 gal
Coconut Frascati - 5 gal
Tropical Riesling - 5 gal
Raspberry/Nectarine wine?Mead? - 3 gal
Something Apple - up to 5 gal
Experimental Gluten Free beer - 2-3 x 1 gal
Plus approx 11 x 1 gallon recipes for the Wine of the Month Club


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 1, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Plus approx 11 x 1 gallon recipes for the Wine of the Month Club




Awwwwwww yiiiissssss.


----------



## TommBomb (Jan 1, 2014)

Dragons blood original recipe 12 gallons
raspberry 6 gallons
chokecherry 6 gallons
rjs ep super tuscan 12 gallons
rjs ep australian shiraz 6 gallons
wine expert le south african cab shiraz 6 gallons
wine expert le oregon pinot nior 6 gallons
kenridge rq north coast grand red version 2 6 gallons


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 1, 2014)

Jericurl said:


> Awwwwwww yiiiissssss.



Note: the 'like' I gave this post was actually a high five.


----------



## WellingtonToad (Jan 2, 2014)

James,
I am impressed with your list. Even more so when you say it's all from fresh fruit. Do you grow it or buy it? Either way I am still impressed.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 2, 2014)

i use wild blackberries, which i have abut 50 acres of , and have several large mulberry trees, as well as figs...
i pick my own strawberries and peaches, the rest i get at a farmers market. non gassed fruit.


----------



## Putterrr (Jan 2, 2014)

I have been very busy ending the year with 9 kits in 2 1/2 months.

Sitting on deck to be started soon

WE Spanish Tempranillo with Grape Skins (Slelections Intl, 

WE Washington Riesling Chenin Blanc LE

RJS Cabernet Sauvignon - Chilean Style - RQ

RJS Australian Shiraz Viognier- RQ

RJS Argentina Torrontes, RQ

Also have 3 Festa Brew beer kits waiting for warmer weather. Will be trying an apricot wheat beer for the first time

I always tell myself (or is that my wife's voice i hear) that i have too many kits sitting but just when i get the numbers down, the others seem to multiply again. The battle never ends. 

cheers


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 2, 2014)

I am not planning to venture off kits yet, and I am aiming to start 1 kit per month this year. I have these kits on deck (already purchased):

CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah
CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo
WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir (on pre-order)

Beyond these, I am not sure. Here are some of my inclinations:
-Start repeating some kits I have already done, like CC Amarone, CC Red Mtn. Cab, etc.
-I have mostly done CC kits so far. Perhaps I will try some high-end offerings from WE and/or RJS.
-I'd like to try a JoesWine-style tweak-fest with a low-end Sangiovese.
-Despite what I said above about kits, perhaps it is time to try a Dragon's Blood or Skeeter Pee batch.


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Jan 2, 2014)

After two years of making wine I am starting to get a better idea what I like. From the fruit branch:

Hard Rockin' Cider (18%)
Peach
Blackberry (want to try Walker's this year)
Persimmon (hey, they are free and make a very nice wine)
Dried Apricot (very delicious)

Grapes/Kits:
Chambourcin
Norton
MM Sonoma Edition Washington Cabernet
WE LE South African Cab Shiraz
RJS RQ Nero D'Avola
RJS WS Rosso Grande Eccelente
CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab Merlot
CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab
RJS WS Super Tuscan

Need to identify several other kits for 2014, so suggestions are welcome. Would like to do an Australian kit and maybe even try a white. I currently have in bulk aging:

CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo 
CC Showcase Amarone
WE Eclipse Lodi Ranch 11 Cabernet Sauvignon
WE EClipse Stag's Leap Merlot
CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah
RJS Grand Cru International Okanagan Pinot Noir


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 2, 2014)

I want to save some money during the next 10 months so that I can have a much better payoff in a year and a half. So, I am thinking about subscribing to Amazon for the cheaper kits such as Vino Italiano monthly for some wine. 

I can get a pretty good wine at 3.25 a bottle at Aldi's. It is as good as those value wines such as woodbridge or some australian wines. I can make a bottle of wine for about $1.75. Over the month, that would be a savings of about $25 to $35 maybe.


----------



## WellingtonToad (Jan 2, 2014)

Olusteeus,
Time to tread on some toes.(sorry in advance)
Your comment about "pretty good wine at 3.25 from Aldi" scares me. It is some time since I sampled it but to my perception it was in the "drinkable" category, not the "pretty good".
If you really want to save money, have a look in the wine from grapes section. My first batch, I was comparing to 40 - 80 dollar bottles. No Joke.
The key is to find the best grapes you can. There would have to be some really good wineries in Florida, see if you can get some of their grapes (legally - ask them).
You may have an experience that will change your perceptions.
To all of those devout kit wine makers again I apologise. For me the process is important. I really get enjoyment from the winemaking.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 2, 2014)

WellingtonToad said:


> Olusteeus,
> Time to tread on some toes.(sorry in advance)
> Your comment about "pretty good wine at 3.25 from Aldi" scares me. It is some time since I sampled it but to my perception it was in the "drinkable" category, not the "pretty good".
> If you really want to save money, have a look in the wine from grapes section. My first batch, I was comparing to 40 - 80 dollar bottles. No Joke.
> ...



Well just for reference I had a guy offer me 20 bucks a bottle for welches concentrate wine. And I had to turn him down


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 2, 2014)

sour grapes, dont be sour apple, make some dragon blood, and I swear I will send you 50 lvs of fresh blackberries, if you promise to make a port out of them...


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 2, 2014)

dralarms said:


> Well just for reference I had a guy offer me 20 bucks a bottle for welches concentrate wine. And I had to turn him down



I have the most likely wrong impresssion that I would not like welches concentrate wine. I like cabernet and merlot. Is it close?


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 2, 2014)

James, if we can't get down south this year, I am definitely gonna paypal you some money for some of those blackberries. We have some that grow wild at my grandparent's old house, but it is never near enough for us.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 2, 2014)

You need to make it once. Even if it's just a 1 gallon batch. I mix mine per instructions (I make 6 gallons at a time), then add 2 concentrates (undiluted), sweeten to 1.100 (most people like 1.090) either way, use lavin 71b-1122 yeast and let it ride.

After complete I add 2 more cans of concentrate and then back swweten to 1.015 to 1.020 (depends if the wife is standing there tasting), she likes it a little sweeter. 

Its ok out of the carboy, better in 3 months, great in 6, never made it to a year and I make about 18 gallons of it a year.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 2, 2014)

jericurl, no need for money...i have plenty....


----------



## StoneCreek (Jan 2, 2014)

dralarms said:


> You need to make it once. Even if it's just a 1 gallon batch. I mix mine per instructions (I make 6 gallons at a time), then add 2 concentrates (undiluted), sweeten to 1.100 (most people like 1.090) either way, use lavin 71b-1122 yeast and let it ride.
> 
> After complete I add 2 more cans of concentrate and then back swweten to 1.015 to 1.020 (depends if the wife is standing there tasting), she likes it a little sweeter.
> 
> Its ok out of the carboy, better in 3 months, great in 6, never made it to a year and I make about 18 gallons of it a year.



dralarms, can i get that recipe or can you point out the one on here that you use. I'm a noob that's still learning my way around. Thanks in advance. - Dave


----------



## winointraining (Jan 2, 2014)

5 gal blackberry jam
20 gal chambourcin
20 gal fresh concord
as needed garbage can welchs grape


----------



## dralarms (Jan 2, 2014)

StoneCreek said:


> dralarms, can i get that recipe or can you point out the one on here that you use. I'm a noob that's still learning my way around. Thanks in advance. - Dave




17 cans Welches concord grape concentrate
45 cans of water
Add sugar to get your sg to desired point. (I use 1.100)
Add yeast.

In 14 days your sg should be right at 1.000

I add 2 to 3 cans of concentrate after stabilization (potassium sorbate, and k-meta) then back sweeten to 1.015 to 1.020 (depending on taste). Bottle and enjoy. 

I will tell you you need a big carboy cause it foams a bunch for the 1st 3 days, ( I cover my air lock with a towel) and clean it once a day.


----------



## StoneCreek (Jan 2, 2014)

dralarms said:


> 17 cans Welches concord grape concentrate
> 45 cans of water
> Add sugar to get your sg to desired point. (I use 1.100)
> Add yeast.
> ...


Thank you. I look forward to trying that


----------



## sensacorp (Jan 5, 2014)

This month also marks my one-year anniversary in winemaking: 13 kits, 2 batches of Dragon Blood and 2 batches from fresh juice in 2013. Here's my preliminary 2014 list:

RJS Winery Series Rosso Bravissimo (in process)
RJS Restricted Quantities Torrontes
Ken Ridge Grand Red II
Ken Ridge Riesling Gewürztraminer Chardonnay
Winexpert LE Red Mountain Washington Cabernet Merlot
Winexpert LE South African Shiraz Cabernet

From fresh grapes:
Chilean Carmenere
Brunello
Tempranillo

I'm sure there will also be several batches of DB!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 6, 2014)

sensacorp said:


> This month also marks my one-year anniversary in winemaking: 13 kits, 2 batches of Dragon Blood and 2 batches from fresh juice in 2013. Here's my preliminary 2014 list:
> 
> RJS Winery Series Rosso Bravissimo (in process)
> RJS Restricted Quantities Torrontes
> ...



Looks like we are going to have a lot of bottles to swap. Aside from the Shiraz Cabernet, we aren't doing any of the same wines this year.


----------



## sensacorp (Jan 7, 2014)

Why do you think I check in with you so often to see what you're making? I don't count wine I get from you in my consumption calculations! Lol


----------

